# Universal Remote code for Emerson LC320EM82 LCD TV



## jrut1789 (Jun 15, 2009)

Can someone please assist me? I am trying to find the universal remote code for the Emerson LC320EM82 LCD TV (Funai). I have two remotes and I would like to use either; the Sony Multi Brand Remote Commander RM-VL600 learning remote or the latest Comcast cable remote. I have tried every code so far in the book and I was hoping someone has found a code that works. The Funai Corp is not willing or very helpful.


----------

